# Ugly - Chapter One



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I heard a weird sloshing noise coming from inside Ugly’s stall. His face was all the way in the bucket playing around in the water, or drowning. I panicked and kicked the stall, hoping to freak him out of the water. It worked. He took a large, extremely audible breath, and then commenced making circles again.

When Paul arrived, we had one huge issue: getting Ugly onto the trailer. He was terrified of people and was probably never halter broke. Not wanting to burden Paul any further, I told him to wait outside while I went to go get the little angel. I took the cheap lead rope that was hanging on the front of his stall, opened the door and braced myself. His was eating when I stepped inside and jerked his head up quickly when he saw me. I halfway crouched down and slowly put out my hand for him to sniff. He perked one ear towards me while the other hung out to the side. They looked like bunny ears. 

I opened the hook of the lead rope and quickly and quietly tried to fasten it onto his halter. He didn’t like the movement and shied away from me, bringing me to the ground. I was thankful that in that instant, I was able to get the lead rope latched on, even if it was no longer in my hands. Before I had time to get up, I felt slight pressure on my feet. I peeked over my shoulder behind me and saw Ugly licking the bottom of my paddock boots. Weird horse I thought. I caught sight of the end of the lead rope and snatched it before he could drag it out of reach. He started a bit, but my grip was firm and he couldn’t escape. I carefully made my way to the stall door and opened it just enough so I could exit, still holding on tightly to the rope. I wondered how he would fair walking down the hall and into the trailer. 

Finally, thinking there’s only one way to find out, I opened the door up all the way to let him out. He just stood there with all of his feet together as if he was standing on a small platform. I think he was waiting for the right moment because all of a sudden, he leapt forward and took off toward outside, pulling the lead rope out of my hands. I was glad he wasn’t very fast, or smart, because Paul was able to catch him as soon as he got outside. I brushed the sawdust off my clothes and winced as I noticed my hands were burned from the rope. 

I met Paul outside, slightly embarrassed I couldn’t lead Ugly out. Paul had him somewhat calm and was petting his forehead.
“Jumpy little guy, huh? What’s his name?” Even more embarrassed I answered,
“Ugly, it’s on his nametag on his halter,” I said pointing to his nametag.
“Ugly? Really? Aren’t you gonna rename him?” He asked, raising an eye brow. I shook my head.
“Na, I think it suits him. I mean he is ugly,” I said, looking him over. “Plus I’m not keeping him so there’s no use in renaming him,” I pointed out. Paul just shook his head and laughed.
“’Kay, whatever. Help me get him in the trailer, will ye? Get another rope from the back of my truck an’ wave it behind ‘im,” he said, pulling Ugly hard in the direction of the trailer. I grabbed a dark green rope and swung it fast behind Ugly’s butt. After a couple swings, the rope made contact with Ugly’s colorful hide making him lunge forward onto the trailer. Paul jumped inside a hastily tied Ugly in place as I closed the butt bar in behind. After closing up the trailer and making sure everything was secure, Paul got into the truck and headed to his house with me driving close behind.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

More more more more more more more more more more!!!!!!


----------

